# Need a antelope cape



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

*I am in need of an antelope cape.*

I am in need of a pronghorn antelope cape for a buddy.pm me with price and condition if you might have one.thanks joe


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

check taxidermy.net looks like their going for 75.00 to 200.00 depending on if their raw or tanned


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

ask a taxidermist for one


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

bow hunter11 said:


> ask a taxidermist for one


That's what he's doing.

Bowhunter, you have been busy today. I think you set a record for the most taxidermy posts in one day.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> That's what he's doing.
> 
> Bowhunter, you have been busy today. I think you set a record for the most taxidermy posts in one day.


 And least informative.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Jclaws,
I have 2 capes and only will be mounting 1. Are you going to the ITA show in April? Doug from Spartan tannery is going to skin one of mine for a seminar. I'll let you know the condition after tanning. They were shot in 90+ temps so I'm nervous about their shape.


----------



## tallpaulr (Nov 29, 2010)

hi, sent you a pm i have got what you need at a good price. thanks


----------



## bow-n-head (Mar 12, 2011)

*If you don't get one*

I have quite a few mostly fleshed and salted. If you can't find one pm me.


----------

